# Brazilian Jiu Jitsu in Nusajaya



## rsba (Apr 7, 2014)

I moved to Nusajaya in Johor a month ago. I am a purple belt in BJJ and I'm desperate to get back in training. There is a club about 20 miles away but it seems very MMA focused whereas I prefer training in the gi. I am planning to set up a new club in Nusajaya - is anyone interested? I'm not planning to make money out of this at this stage - I just need training partners. Do please get in touch.


----------



## sabutamol (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi there, 

If you have not been able to locate a martial arts gym, 
I hope you will be interested in my gym. 
You can find out more about it on facebook, under the page,
Master Jin Martial Arts Academy.

We are a new Martial Arts centre. 
Grandmaster Jin is a 6th Dan Korean Judo Champion. 
Therefore, we have quite a nice space for our Judo practice. 
Although we do not teach BJJ, I think facility wise, it is similar, if not the same. 

Just some info about our Dojo, we have Judo classes for adults and kids. 
We train with Gi. 
Additionally, we have specialized workshops, aimed at professional fighters, 
or amateur fighters. In those workshops, we teach jujitsu, hapkido, kendo, wrestling
and specialized ground work techniques.

Grandmaster Jin is a martial artist before he was 10 years old. 
Of all his martial arts and sports science knowledge, his greatest achievements is as a 
Judo competitor and teacher. 
As a teacher, he was Singapore's National Judo head coach for 7 years, helping Singapore
garner over 20 medals in the Asian Games and Sea Games.

As a competitor, he won many championships, including International Open Category Champion,
where as a 78kg competitor, he defeated 140kg competitor. 
This was no fluke as he won several Open Category Championships.

His speciality as a Judo champion was his groundwork.
He was widely regarded as one of the best, if not the best groundwork technician in Judo during his
active years. This was due to him never being defeated on the ground, even by other well 
regarded groundwork technicians. 
Many champions lost to him through his effective groundwork techniques, including Olympic Gold medalists. 

It would be very nice to have you visit our gym. 
Do email me at sabutamol @ yahoo dot com 


Cheers,
Marc


----------



## rsba (Apr 7, 2014)

*Bjj*



sabutamol said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you have not been able to locate a martial arts gym,
> I hope you will be interested in my gym.
> ...


Hi, Marc. I have ended up starting our own BJJ club at Newcastle University. I'll email you anyway. I'm sure I could learn a lot from your judo teacher.


----------



## sabutamol (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi! Do drop by our gym sometime. 
But do email me before doing so because our operating hours has not stabilised yet. 

No. 87-02 Jalan Harmonium 35/1, Taman Desa Tebrau, 81100 Malaysia Johor Bahru


----------

